# Looking for work in SE MI



## slfairless (Dec 11, 2009)

We have a truck, driver, and liability coverage in north Oakland county, just need to find enough work to keep it busy :salute:


----------



## bln (Feb 12, 2004)

Call me (248)982-5263. Thanks brad


----------



## PlowingMI (Dec 11, 2009)

Looking for work as well. We have a truck with 7.5 straight, with two guys, shovels and blowers. Truck is located in Ferndale.


----------



## alpha01 (Sep 18, 2007)

We have 3 trucks with blades, 1 salt tailgate salt spreader and enough work for just two trucks. Looking to fill up work for another truck in Oakland county, west Macomb and north Wayne. Please call if anything available. Great references. 248-379-4261. David Alpha One Services


----------

